# Narrowest house in your city?



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

It's creative how people make use extremely crammed spaces.

I found this in Mount Sophia, Singapore:









Not sure if it's a real house or just a blocked out alley. But it looks interesting! Someone think it's a house built into a private alley. Since the alley is not being used, they might as well make use of it.


----------



## Holtenbronx (Dec 27, 2006)

This is a fun thread. I don't think there is an official narrowest house in my home town, but looked up some narrow houses in my country, the Netherlands.

During the Dutch Golden Age building lots were in short supply. The results are remarkable. In Amsterdam there even seems to be some competition regarding which house is the narrowest and smallest. It may come down to definition. The narrowest at the front door may become wider towards the back or the other way around. Singel 7 is only 1,01m at the back door, the front however is normal size.

This one is located at Hoogstraat 22, only 2,02m wide, supposedly the narrowest house in Europe:








(photo: Ivan Saltz)

Here is Singel 166:








(photo: Andrewandbec)

The narrowest shop (and IMO the prettiest narrow building) is found at Kloveniersburgwal 26 (2,44m):








(photo: Webers Holland)

And here's one in Leiden, Netherlands from Flickr:


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

fascinating post! I just saw a tourism show explaining narrow houses in Amsterdam. It appears they were taxed on the frontage. So the narrower the houses the less taxes.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Warsaw
The narrowest house


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Darhet said:


> Warsaw
> The narrowest house


Ouch... that poor house looks as if it's been squashed. :lol:Is the whole house that wide?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

:lol:, funny houses. we don't have such an small house in our city


----------



## Ch.G Ch.G (Aug 4, 2007)

I visited Amsterdam for the first time last spring and was totally floored. Despite the super dense built environment, the city center was hands down the most immaculate urban space I have ever seen. What a stunning place. I wish I were able to have spent more than four hours there. The experience was made all the more pointed after having spent six nights in Trastevere, the streetscape of which was also beautiful but in a grittier and much more haphazard way.

Does anyone perhaps have interior shots of these homes?


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

redstone said:


> Ouch... that poor house looks as if it's been squashed. :lol:Is the whole house that wide?


Yes, that is the whole house ...
Is from 18th century
Kanonia str


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

wooaw i really like the design of some of those narrow houses...but hmm i dont know if i'd say the same living there...i've been inside narrow houses but definitely not so narrow..hmm


----------



## Holtenbronx (Dec 27, 2006)

Ch.G said:


> Does anyone perhaps have interior shots of these homes?


Well, on the site of the shop Weber Holland there are some shots of the interior. I'm afraid you might find it rather disappointing though as it is an avant garde fashion shop.
Apart from that I haven't seen any.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

how do you reach the upper floor :?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Courtesy "You Are The Worst dot com"

It just sold for $173,000 CAD.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ enough room for a single person


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

cute , but i prefer bigger houses to live in


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

::lol:


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

how do you reach the upper floor 
___________________________________________________________________

.....or open the window?


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to see inside the narrow houses!


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a video with two narrow buildngs.

1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciuwdHFucdU

2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUgDvW9ZIGU&feature=related


----------



## Lagoya (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe not the narrowest but it is free standing and very good looking.
It stands in Ljubljana (Slovenia) between two streeds, designed by out famous architect Plecnik. It's called Peglezen, old word for iron (household tool) because it s little wider on opposite side.


----------

